# New fly rod



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just finished my new fly rod, it is the Epic 686, this is one of the new fast glass rods. I fished it for two days in Baffin bay and two days up at the lake. It does both great. It can handle a 20" Redfish and will make an 10" Bass sporty. It's definitely not a graphite rod it's much slower. But once you get the timing down its a lot of fun to cast, the rod does all the work. It cast much better than the old fiberglass rods, soft but not whippy.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Beautiful work from one rod maker to another

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

can you make me one that will handle 50 inch redfish and make 60-80" tarpon sporty?

i definitely need one that does all the work, especially in august.

please and thank you.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like it, the rod.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ish said:


> can you make me one that will handle 50 inch redfish and make 60-80" tarpon sporty?
> 
> i definitely need one that does all the work, especially in august.
> 
> please and thank you.


That would put you somewhere in the 10-12wt range

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Nice looking rod. I am and always have been one who sometimes wished for an old fiberglass rod, especially the S-glass blanks of the late 70's. They were the cat's *** when they came out but were very short lived because graphite was literally just a few months behind.

Seems the shorter rods are gaining some popularity too. I think an S-glass blank in the 7 1/2 - 8 ft. range, would be quite a weapon in Texas waters.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Did you stack and shape the cork yourself, or is that a premade handle?

I just built my first rod (10 wt xi3) in the spring and looking to do another. I am gonna build a 12wt for a buddy and might build myself an 8wt. 

Ish - If you want me to build you one get me all the parts and pieces.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

I have an old Lamiglass 7 footer that I fish the lights with,and it is smooth as silk.
Very nice work on your build.!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

First, its a preshaped grip. I'm not set up to turn handles yet. You can still get the old E glass rod blanks. I built a 4wt that is a riot to cast. I call it my wet noodle. The newer S glass rods are much more responsive. While they are very soft they are not as whippy as the old glass rod.
If you are looking for one at a good price Fenwick fenglass rods are a good choice. I've tried the 5wt and it's nice. They make an 8wt that should be ready nice coastal fishing.
Will I give up my graphite Rods? No, as with all things no one tool will do it all. A nice soft glass rod has its place in my arsenal.
Good fishing, and as always it's not how may you catch, it's how you catch them.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Ish said:


> can you make me one that will handle 50 inch redfish and make 60-80" tarpon sporty?
> 
> i definitely need one that does all the work, especially in august.
> 
> please and thank you.


naw i'll just fight from the reel


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so dave...how's my rod coming along?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just waiting on the deposit check before ordering the blank.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Popperdave said:


> Just waiting on the deposit check before ordering the blank.


it's in the mail. go wait by the mailbox.

: )


----------

